# switch modes, keep settings



## dirtcastle (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Canon 5D2.

I want to switch between shooting modes, such that whatever mode I switch to inherits the settings of the previous mode.

For example, if I am shooting in Aperture Priority mode and I switch to manual, I want manual to be the same as whatever the last setting for the Aperture Priority was.

Is this possible with the default firmware?


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 10, 2012)

AFAIK, each setting is seperate of another, and aren't linked, so it won't update automatically. What you will get is your previous setting used on that mode.


----------

